# games for iTouch



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Are there any games for the iTouch? Just nice simple games I can play on the subway or in waiting rooms. If so, any recommendations and where can I find them -- the games. not the recommendations 

I've done a forum search, and amazingly, came up with nothing. I can't believe this topic hasn't come up before, however, here it is now.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't know what the system is called, but some time (in June I believe) Apple is expected to offer a software update for it's iPod Touch and iPhone that will allow third-party software to be run on these units. Once this occurs, we can expect a slew of games and other useful applications to become available. (From iTunes store, or just the web I'm not sure) 

I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will pipe in with more info...


Cheers!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Apple's official ipod games don't work on the ipod touch. The SDK apps should start to be released in June. If you want to jailbreak it and add lots of games like nintendo, and other basic games, you cant do that now.
Canadian iPhone User - iPhoneUser.ca: Games


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Have you checked Apple's Web Apps page?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

There are currently no games for the iPod touch. There are websites that have games designed for ipod touch and iphone to use through safari. Honestly, just jailbrake your itouch with ziphone 3.0 build. Takes 2 minutes and you will, in all honesty, have a totally new device. The standard apps take advantage of I would say 40% of the iTouch's capabilities.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> There are currently no games for the iPod touch.


I just downloaded and tested one from Apple's site - works great on the touch, as I'm sure they all will.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

How did you do that?

I had no idea there were games available through Apple.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Use the link I provided in my first reply and select "Games" from the left-hand menu.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Those are just the web app games. (You have to have access to the web to play them, and I think they only run on Macromedia Flash).

The games that are coming soon will be some great ones from third party developers like EA, Team 17 (I hope), id software, etc...


----------

